# 222 Dies



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking for a set of 222 dies. Purchased some on Ebay but they turned out to be Tight Neck.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a set, Pacific dies in good condition, and some 222 brass. Got it with a bunch of other stuff, and I don't shoot .222.

Let me go dig them out and we'll talk.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a set as well. Not sure what name brand. I woudl be happy to let you use them if you do not find a set to purchase. I really don't want to sell mine.

Darin


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Finger Mullet,
Thanks for the offer but really looking to buy a set. Love that little round. Whistle pigs really hate it.


----------

